# HG One, LONDINIUM 1



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Having been playing around a little over the last few days, and am becoming more comfortable with the setup.

  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

a few more

  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very.....mouth watering?? The picture of the HG One alongside is really helpful to give a sense of size to the grinder. I've decided big is definitely for me burr size-wise and will go for a HG One when the guys in LA start selling again. Have you put a light in the LI so it glows in the dark?? I think Reiss has some views on that sort of pimping!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought about lights, then Reiss gave me his view....but, I reserve judgement for the future. If there is such a thing as tasteful lighting, perhaps one of us will find it!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice. I do like the glass so you can see the nicely crafted innards. There does though seem to be quite a bit of space in there. Could they not have made it more compact to reduce the footprint? Or would that result in balance issues when pulling on the lever?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

forzajuve said:


> Nice. I do like the glass so you can see the nicely crafted innards. There does though seem to be quite a bit of space in there. Could they not have made it more compact to reduce the footprint? Or would that result in balance issues when pulling on the lever?


The depth is there for stability - it's one hell of a spring in that lever. Also with the tank version, the tank occupies most of that space.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The machine is not as big as some say. My worktops are a standard size, 600 mm I think. I do not have cupboards over the top so no issue with the lever. She is rock solid with no flexing so far, and certainly no movement. Pulling the lver is only a shock the first time! My HG One does mover around though, even though the base is pretty heavy. I am thinking about trying to clamp the base down, although having aid that, I am 6' 2 and 20 stones, so I might just be being too enthusiastic!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

That's a great set-up dfk41... I see you have the "see-through" Londinium... Nice!

I hope/trust that you are enjoying the coffee!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am learning the setup! A new grinder and a new machine is a steep learning curve, but I am testing there. I can time my extraction

To 27 seconds, but I am still a little confused over pre infusion . Reiss says it does not matter and it will take as long as it does!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

That looks fantastic!

Is that offer of a coffee still open?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Of course Marky

Just pm me and I will give you my contact details!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

man that looks a sweet set-up,deffo has the wow factor and from all the reports i'm hearing delivers aswell


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Was one of the lucky few to secure an order for the remaining HG Ones in the current production run. The guys in L.A. opened the site on Monday 6.00pm UK time and the predictable happened. The site kept crashing and/or not opening. After 30 minutes during which my nerves got shredded, I managed to place an order and pay via PayPal. Hadn't added shipping costs as the site didn't seem to recognise the UK - 'invalid address message' - very curious. Later, in email correspondence with Craig I asked him to add a portafilter cradle to my order. The following day, I got an email from DHL saying both the grinder and cradle were on the way despite the fact I hadn't yet paid for the cradle or shipping. Hats of to Craig and Paul at HG One for being so trusting. Warms the heart.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Excellent - I'm sure you will love it. Are you pairing with the Silvia? Be interested to know if you can appreciate the difference over the vario on it.

I resisted buying the HG one but only just. They look fantastic and aside from minor issues (i've read, not experienced) they reportedly perform well for single dosing too.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bought the Silvia late last year then came across the forum with its wealth of knowledge and helpful advice and got hooked well and truly. I was very pleased with the Silvia which produced superb espresso once I'd got everything sorted out. But I got more and more seduced by the Londinium and the elegant simplicity of the design approach so I sold my Silvia and ordered one - am hoping it will be here very soon. Through Reiss's blog, I came across the HG One and was blown away, again, by the design and execution so I roasted my credit card - but you only live once!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

The perfect pairing.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Absolutely! I'm sure you will have a lot of fun!


----------



## BigBen (Feb 24, 2013)

Lovely setup! Was wondering if you have static issues with your HG-1?


----------

